# Flyer agility videos



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Good job,looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That was so much fun to watch. Flyer did such a great job at watching you and getting the job done! I can't wait to compete with Taffy someday. _


----------

